

JQuery 1.4 (HTML5 Presentation) - ihumanable
http://ihumanable.com/jquery/presentation.html

======
mgrouchy
I thought the most impressive part about the html5 presentation wasn't
necessarily the fact that it was HTML5. Its the fact that you can show working
examples directly on the slide, they aren't simulated, they are just working
javascript.

~~~
messel
That didn't sink in for me right away. I was like whoa, this is all live
javascript how the heck is Matt Nowack pulling this off in something like
slideshare/etc. Then it clicked.

Very cool stuff.

------
mcav
Tip: use left/right arrow keys to move

~~~
Sidnicious
Tip: Mobile devices may not have arrow keys. Making your website require them
is not a great idea.

~~~
todd3834
On the iPhone/iPad I found you can navigate the slides by one quick slide left
or right.

------
ethan
Browser Back/Forward buttons do nothing, scrollwheel does nothing, no
overview/clickable index of links, annoying to scan...powerpoint is the future
of webdev?

------
lhorie
Quick thoughts: \- Graceful degradation in HTML5 demos in general could
definitely use some love - if you use a non-bleeding-edge Gecko-based browser
(e.g. Flock), you get no functionality and no errors. Also, if your intended
target audience is webdevs, why in the world would you require them to install
chrome frame in IE? Just leave the first slide as is and we'll get it.

\- Content nitpit: the slide about live() says "Efficient and concise way to
provide client-side interaction". AFAIK, live events are slower than regular
events, so calling them efficient seems wrong.

------
FluidDjango
I guess what is supposed to be most striking is the horizontal slide show at
[EDIT: that did not originally show for me in Safari 4.0.5]:

<http://apirocks.com/html5/html5.html>

Which didn't seem remarkable till around slide #31:

<http://apirocks.com/html5/html5.html#slide31>

\- whose css-controlled number of columns ( -webkit-column-count: 3; ) I had
never seen before.

EDIT: For real usability a TOC of the numerous slides + info on cross-browser
testing would have added huge value.

------
julio_the_squid
Some good examples there, but in all it's rather brief. Surely there's more to
jQuery 1.4?

I'm getting quite weary of hearing that this or that is HTML5, and then you
view it and there's really nothing in particular that you couldn't do with
HTML 4.1. Is there something special and brand new about showing a set of
slides with Javascript with a poor interface? With all of this hype and
mislabeling, average semi-technical people are becoming confused from here to
Zaire about HTML5. The comments on say, TechCrunch prove this thoroughly every
time the topic is mentioned.

~~~
mbrubeck
Interestingly it does use "section" and "header" elements, which are basically
invisible to users but are also among the few "HTML5" features that actually
fit the name.

~~~
julio_the_squid
Yeah, I saw it uses a few new elements. Still, you could accomplish the same
effect without them, right? So it doesn't really require HTML5?

------
ytNumbers
Only the first slide was visible when viewed in Firefox 3.6.3 and Chrome
4.1... It's Hard to believe that something so unviewable made it to the front
page of HN.

~~~
ihumanable
You have to push the right arrow key, it's a slide show. Sorry for not having
better instructions, it's based off of the
<http://apirocks.com/html5/html5.html#slide1> presentation. The reason mouse
clicks can't be used is because that would interfere with the JavaScript
examples later on in the presentation.

~~~
FluidDjango
Impressive work, Matthew! And I'm pleased it led me to your "Prosper" db
front-end: looking forward to following its development. ...and to your use of
"unlicense'd" (did i get right number/type of quotes?).

~~~
ihumanable
Thank you for your kind words, yes I believe that all of your quotes match up
nicely. I can't take all the credit, this is based heavily on the apirocks
HTML5 slideshow and on the amazing work Paul Irish did on the jQuery 1.4
Hawtness series, standing on the shoulders of giants.

------
theycallmemorty
I had no idea John Resig is so young! I was picturing a gandalf-like grey-
beard who had been coding JS since before the internet. :P

------
Kilimanjaro
Using the scroll wheel would be a nice touch:

    
    
      window.addEventListener("DOMMouseScroll",onwheel,false);
    
      function onwheel(event){
        var delta = -event.detail/3;
        if(delta>0){prevSlide();}
        else if(delta<0){nextSlide();}
        event.preventDefault();
        event.returnValue = false;
      }

------
3dFlatLander
It would be a nice accessibility feature to make it scale a bit better for
browser zoom functions.

------
jackfoxy
I'm sure this is an interesting presentation for me, but I've tried the latest
versions of IE, FireFox, and Chrome, and at best I get an overly kludgy
interface.

Please repost in some better format. Thanks

------
p858snake
Would be nice to have a small menu in a corner or a custom right click context
menu which has "Jump To/Previous/Next" type options.

Also a option for it to full the whole screen area would be awesome.

------
amalcon
I saw pretty crazy behavior regarding the back button, at least in FF 3.5.9.
It put many elements in my history, none of which actually took me anywhere.

------
KTamas
Great stuff. I forked it on GitHub and added support for [tab] cause it messed
up the whole thing. Now it advances to the next slide.

~~~
p858snake
Linkage would be nice, So we can all marvel in the wonderful stuff being done
with this.

------
va_coder
checkout the clean html source code.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
HTML Tidy finds 21 errors and 3 warnings.

I like Eric Meyer's S5 template for clean markup and slick interface:
<http://meyerweb.com/eric/tools/s5/>

------
calebgilbert
Tried it in FF 3.6.3 and safari - no arrows, can't advance anywhere.

~~~
jister
did too and was lost because I don't know where to click. not "human"
friendly.

------
quellhorst
In Safari I'm unable to advance to a new slide.

------
joubert
doesn't solve fundamental powerpointitis problem

------
joubert
slide 10+ have their content missing

~~~
mgcross
are you viewing in FF? I am and noticed some of the logos aren't displaying -
but they do in Chrome. Nice presentation, but "HTML5" shouldn't mean "webkit
only".

~~~
joubert
Safari

